
These Are the Worst Major Metro Areas for IT Jobs - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/03/20/worst-metro-areas-it-jobs/
======
blcArmadillo
That's a pretty clickbait article title. It should really be "Least Affordable
Major Metro Areas for IT Jobs".

